# sleeping policeman



## Ottilie

Are cineva idee cum se spune în română  la chestia aceea menita să reducă viteza maşinii înainte de zebră


----------



## Blechi

In some Spanish speaking American countries the name for this is "policía tumbado".


----------



## farscape

Ottilie said:


> Are cineva idee cum se spune în română  la chestia aceea menita să reducă viteza maşinii înainte de zebră



Nu mi-e clar la ce anume te referi (semn de circulaţie, structură/construcţie rutieră...), poţi să ne mai dai nişte detalii?

Later,


----------



## Ottilie

Da,întocmai,este o construcţie rutieră- am vazut şi în România,plasată cu 1-2 m pînă la trecerea de pietoni pentru a reduce viteza şoferilor.


----------



## jazyk

El vorbește despre aceasta.


----------



## Ottilie

jazyk said:


> El vorbește despre aceasta.



Ea,sînt fată. Mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

Termenul tehnic  (http://www.scribd.com/doc/23101164/6-2-Tehnici-de-calmare-ale-traficului)  - obstacole pentru încetinirea vitezii - care-mi sună mai bine şi  "speed hump" la care aş aduga şi "speed bump" ca să fie lista completă, şi care nu-mi sună bine deloc .  Dar unde e poliţistu' adormit?

Later,


----------



## hersko1

Bună,
Aş zice "un încetinitor"


----------



## farscape

hersko1 said:


> Bună,
> Aş zice "un încetinitor"



Ştiu si eu? Din documentaţie rezultă că "încetinitoarele" sunt "îngustarea străzilor, micşorarea limitelor de viteză", etc.

Best,


----------

